# Target has Bronze Mini Mags



## Pellidon (Jul 5, 2004)

I walked into one of the local Indy Targets and found some Bronze Mini Mag AA's. They have had the Bronze 2D for a while in some stores. As usual, YMMV as not all Targets stock the same.

Now I just need a light blue......


----------



## Sway (Jul 6, 2004)

What size blue light are you looking for?

Later
Sway


----------



## Pellidon (Jul 6, 2004)

AA mini.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2004)

I made a run there. My local target has them. They are NOT bronze. They are a copper color. I have a bronze and they do not match. The bronze is an antique brass type color. The target one is more copper/gold.

Looks like we have a new color here!

Paid only about $8.50 too!


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't have a Target Store here....anyone want to get me one of the new colors?


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2004)

See my other post in the other thread. I'm on it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2004)

Here a picture. The difference is more pronounced under better lighting.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2004)

This thing looks like the 2d copper mag that was for sale the other day. Perhaps someone could find a pic from there and copy it over to this thread.

Edit, found picture


----------



## turbodog (Jul 6, 2004)

New flashlight...

this feels like Christmas


----------



## Pellidon (Jul 7, 2004)

Is it copper? the tag inside the blister packs has the part number and "black" for the item description on the ones I found. It is lighter than the old bronze but that could also be variations in alloy and anodizing. It does match a bronze "smoothie" in color I bought off the internet some months ago.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 7, 2004)

I would say copper based on:

1. the 2d for sale above
2. this is waaaay out of tolerance for anodizing
3. just spoke with my source at mag and they confirm that there is a new copper color that is a target exclusive

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Pellidon (Jul 7, 2004)

I should buy two coppers then. I have seen thousands of pieces of dark brown here at work over the years and have had several different tints from the same dipping. They do however darken down somewhat over a period of months/years but there is still a noticeable difference to some eyes. We learned that some colors can vary wildly based on alloy, age of the alloy and the presence or lack of heating. Gold was a royal pain as if we welded one end and did not "anneal" the whole thing the heated ends were a definnite step darker than the un heated area. 

I will buy another and store it in a light tight environment. But from what I remember bronze was markedly different from this copper in tint.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 7, 2004)

My wife's making a target run today. She's was given instructions to buy 2 copper minimags. 1 is for Roy, the other I will keep as a spare for now.


----------



## Sway (Jul 7, 2004)

No copper Mini's at my local Target but they do have blue. I went to Home Depot and found a blue mini in a 2 pack with a 2 AAA don't think I have seen that little light before neet looking are they hard to find?

Later
Sway


----------



## turbodog (Jul 7, 2004)

The aaa light is not really hard to find. They're actually a pretty decent light though. I keep one in my laptop case.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 7, 2004)

I remember seeing four copper Min*mags at my Target about one week ago. I should do a Target run since the store is only about 2 miles away. If I find some (likely) does anyone want one?

I wasn't real thrilled with the color as it reminded me of a metallic brown color. It reminded me of other things that are long and brown. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif


----------



## turbodog (Jul 7, 2004)

Roy, got the lights. Will ship thurs if I am able.


----------



## Jeritall (Jul 12, 2004)

Ran out to Target this morning. On the display rack labeled blue, behind 4 jade, and 2 red colored lights I found a "bronze" in a box labeled black. I'd call the color brown! The MM package had a UPC sticker added that says this is model# SM2AJHY, part #: 106-000-750. Is that the same number on the ones some of ya'll are calling copper?


----------



## turbodog (Jul 12, 2004)

For part #s, please see my post in roy's "master" aa thread.

I have listed there a pretty complete rundown. Offhand though, I think that's the same p/n in question.


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 14, 2004)

i have three now... one in the original square clear box that is extremely old. The literature says bronze... 103-000-044. The script on the bezel says MINI-MAGLITE TM MFG BY MAG INSTRUMENT- ONTARIO, CA. There is no cat insignia.

the other two(one bought today at Target) have as follows on the bezel.....MINI MAGLITE(COPYRIGHT SYMBOL) AA MAG INSTRUMENT- CALIFORNIA. USA followed by the cat symbol.

all three distinctive shades of bronze

the old one being the darkest, the second being half way between the two, and the new one being the lightest.

my .02 worth


----------



## turbodog (Jul 14, 2004)

Look on the original clear box. Look for a part # that begins with m2a (minimag) or sXd or sXc (where X is the number of cells for a C or D size light).


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 16, 2004)

the clear box has no part number listed. Just says mini maglite three times on the sides and twice on the ends. the paperwork included says mcc-3 ...bronze...103-000-044


----------



## turbodog (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok,

I was hoping to find a part # for it.


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 17, 2004)

no problem
the literature is just as cool as the old light.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 17, 2004)

It appears that the part # you have IS a part #. It looks like it's more of an internal mag #. Not the type # you need in order to lookup it on the net.


----------



## ramptapult (Jul 18, 2004)

nice legwork


----------



## turbodog (Jul 18, 2004)

Persistence gets the job done.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jul 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
This thing looks like the 2d copper mag that was for sale the other day. Perhaps someone could find a pic from there and copy it over to this thread.

Edit, found picture








[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, that's my light !!!


----------

